# But what does it do?!?!?  (Bring it on...)



## vederstein

I'm sure you've all been asked that question by people that just don't get it.

The usual answers I give to the question is "Collect dust" or "Help increase global warming".

Anyways, come here and post pictures/videos of your engine if it actually does _something_.  Show off your electrical power stations.  Show off your water pumps.  Show off anything driven by the engine.

It doesn't matter if you've shown it before.  Let's just see in one thread how many different "uses" there are for miniature engines!!

Thanks,

...Ved.


----------



## vascon2196

I did not build this engine but the Machine & Tool students at my vocational high school did. This engine is a great pencil sharpener!

http://youtu.be/Q4eCCKfASOA


----------



## vederstein

To start off this thread, I'll show my latest idiocy - I took my recently built Elmers #33 grasshopper and attached a music box to it:

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kZplJan_tnk[/ame]

The drive pulley is a bit wobbly, but hey, it adds to the whimsy.

...Ved.


----------



## vederstein

vascon2196 said:


> I did not build this engine but the Machine & Tool students at my vocational high school did. This engine is a great pencil sharpener!
> 
> http://youtu.be/Q4eCCKfASOA



That's excellent!  This is the kind of useless stuff that's great to see!

...Ved.


----------



## GailInNM

It seems that people who play with trains are considered less eccentric than those who build them.
Gail in NM







http://youtu.be/k12qPcOxk1w?list=UUC8RZePnFk5KLNYzDoXI0lw


----------



## vederstein

I know this is an old thread, but it seems appropriate that I post it here.

For the upcoming Mini Maker's Faire in Louisville (Sept 19?, 2015) I'll be showing off my engines.

For the participation portion, I attached one of my PM engines to a pencil sharpener.

This was a test recently ran on live steam to ensure it actually worked.

[ame]http://www.youtube.omc/watch?v=j1E_xOrfkNU[/ame]


----------



## Cogsy

I came across this on Youtube and thought of this thread. While it's called a "do nothing" machine, it's actual purpose is to amuse and amaze.

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Bp4tGTNNi1I[/ame]


----------



## Herbiev

A bit like our politicians. A lot going on with no results


----------



## Gerhardvienna

Herbiev said:


> A bit like our politicians. A lot going on with no results



Seems to be a worldwide phenomen:wall:

We had a similar "engine" in the "museum of the 20th century", about 4 meters long. Could`nt find any pics, this was long before the internet-age.


----------



## vederstein

For the 2016 Maker Fair season, I took my recently built PM Research No 5 and made a simple, ugly water pump.

The idea is that the steam engine will pump a column of water.  A person will have a stand with a functionally identical pump and he will pump his column of water.

If the person beats the steam engine, I'll give him/her a lollipop.

This system is fairly complex though.  It's controlled by an Arduino.  The micocontroller senses engine speed though a hall effect sensor. It then compares the engine speed to the set speed and increases or decreases the throttle through a stepper motor.  There are three rpm settings: idle, medium (for the small kiddies), and fast (for the jerk off teenagers).

So when the appropriate button is pressed, the throttle speeds the engine.  Then an air valve actuates extending a cylinder that acts as a clutch on the belt drive engaging the water pump.  After ten seconds, the clutch releases and the engine returns to idle, but not as quickly as I want it to.  That's more code to write.

The video is a bit grainy because it was dark when I recorded the video.

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UkJz_8HFqLE[/ame]

...Ved.


----------



## blighty

what else would you use a jet engine for?


----------



## barnesrickw

What percentage of the engines built here go into any application other than demonstrations?  Not a criticism, but building them for the sake of building them seems to be ok.


----------



## vederstein

I don't think that any of these model engines actually do anything useful.  They _are_ models.

But how many engines actually power something?  I can't speak for others, but the percentage for my engines is about 20%.

...Ved.


----------



## blighty

vederstein said:


> I don't think that any of these model engines actually do anything useful.  They _are_ models.
> 
> But how many engines actually power something?  I can't speak for others, but the percentage for my engines is about 20%.
> 
> ...Ved.



the turbine above is going in the pic below. the plane in the pic is not my plane. my one is still being built. would be nice if it was flying for this summer.


----------



## barnesrickw

I question if I could even build an ic engine that would run as well, and as long as one I can buy.  Steam seems to be a bit different.


----------



## tornitore45

Hi Ved I like your pump but can not understand the operating principle.
Would you explain?


----------



## vederstein

The pump is a piston and a cylinder.

At the end of the cylinder are two check valves in the following orientation:

valve 1       valve 2
---->            ----->

Therefore when the piston pulls out, a vacuum is created.  Check valve 2 cannot open, but check valve 1 can.  Atmospheric pressure pushes the water through valve 1 into the volume cavity.

When the piston pushes in, valve 1 shuts and valve 2 opens expelling the water.  It creates a pulsing flow (with each downstroke) and isn't terribly efficient.  If it goes too fast, the system cavitates and pumping is reduced.  (Faster isn't always better).

It's a simple check valve pump.  The most expensive thing in it was the piston which is a turned down piece of 1" dia. aluminum barstock with two oring groove cut into them.  I have about $5 (US) in PVC pipe and the check valves I orded on ebay for about $4 a piece.

Thanks for your interest.

...Ved.


----------



## tornitore45

Got it, It operates similarly to an oscillating engine. Check valves doing the function of the distributing holes in the plate. I completely missed that there is a piston. I was puzzling about some kind scoop and shake out effect, but obviously is not the case.


----------



## vederstein

Continuing on with the weird things that people do with their steam engines I present for your amazement, disbelief, astonishment, or more likely derangement the completed Man versus Steam Powered Water Pump project.

Yes, this is the same engine as my previous water pump video, but here it's running on live steam and the human powered pump is also shown.

The last segment is shows how much faster a 1/4" HP steam engine can pump water than a person (me) powering the same design of pump:

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1tMhm51ie24[/ame]


----------



## vederstein

Another year.  More stupid machines run by steam engines.

This time I'm making perhaps the world's most obtuse bubble machine.  I'm getting some use out of my recently built CNC router though.

This is just a test. I don't have any of the bubble creation parts made yet.  This test was a big milestone though.

Enjoy...

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4lg3yCzJNc4"]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4lg3yCzJNc4[/ame]


----------



## vederstein

The year is 2019 and it's time for a continuation of stupid things run my miniature engines.

This season it's a home made spin art machine powered by my recently completed double acting V-Twin steam engine...


----------



## Rocket Man

When I first started building engines they did nothing but run.   I decide if it cannot be used for something useful then way build it.  My 1.5" bore x 2" stoke steam engine turns a 24" fan blade so fast it is dangerous.   It produces a tornado or air that stirs up a dust that will choke a person to death.   So I started building hot air engine fans that keep me cool in summer and circulate heat from wood stove in winter in the workshop.  Then I built rocket engines and jet engines.  One of the rocket engines came loose and went all the way through the building wall.  Good thing garage door was open when I fired up  larger rocket engine work bench took off out the door and down the driveway.   Then I built several pulse jets they are good on model airplane at 300 mph.   Today I built electric circuit for electronic spy listening device I can hear people talking 1/2 mile away they sound like they are standing right next to me.   I guess if it is fun to build FUN is all that matters.


----------



## lennardhme

Innovative & amusing post.......well done.
Lennard


----------



## larryg

What does it do?  It occupies my time, it stimulates my mind, it challenges me to do things beyond my comfort zone,  it teaches me patience, it teaches me history.  It is a hobby just like wood craft, painting, music, or many of the other things do that is only of value to them.  This model is the product of my artistic talents, of little to no value to those who do not understand.  The value is in the journey, not the destination.

lg
no neat sig line


----------



## IceFyre13th

Easy....just I am not sad....lol



Lyrics
I belong, a long way from here
I put on a poncho and played for mosquitoes
And drank 'till I was thirsty again
We went searching, through thrift store jungles
Found Geronimo's rifle, Marilyn's shampoo
And Benny Goodman's cursive pen
Well, okay, I made this up
I promise you I'd never give up

If it makes you happy
It can't be that bad
If it makes you happy
Then why the hell are you so sad?

Get down, real low down
You listen to Coltrane, derail your own train
Well, who hasn't been there before?
I come 'round, around the hard way
Bring you comics in bed
Scrape the mold off the bread
And serve you french toast again
Okay, I still get stoned
I'm not the kind of girl you'd take home

If it makes you happy
It can't be that bad
If it makes you happy
Then why the hell are you so sad?

If it makes you happy
It can't be that bad
If it makes you happy
Then why the hell are you so sad?

We've been far, far away from here
I put on a poncho and played for mosquitoes
And everywhere in between
Well, okay, we get along
So what if right now, everything's wrong?

If it makes you happy
It can't be that bad
If it makes you happy
Then why the hell are you so sad?

If it makes you happy
It can't be that bad
If it makes you happy
Then why the hell are you so sad?


----------



## Jeffro

But what does it do !! 
We need more sharp pencils.


----------



## vederstein

You're close with this may be the world's most powerful pencil sharpener


----------



## Jeffro

Excellent piece of machinery. But I wonder if it practical considering its safer to stop the thing when emptying the shavings tin !!!!!


----------



## gmaf

Steam powered pizza cutter at the Cabin Fever show.


----------



## Rdean33422

I will add to this thread with a grain wagon that I built for my model Rumely tractor.





It has what we used to call on the farm "bang boards" that were used to increase the capacity of the wagon.   It also has removable tail gate boards in the rear.

It is a little larger than scale size to the tractor but I think it will be alright.






And a short video.



Thanks for looking

Ray


----------



## karlw144

Here’s a picture of the 1928 version that I got to drive a couple of weeks ago.


----------



## Peter Twissell

My most recent engine build will go in an RC aircraft.
Many years ago, when my middle son was a teen-ager, he expressed an interest in making something in my workshop.
I purchased the castings kit for a small oscillating engine, which we built together.
It occurred to me that it would only ever gather dust, so I had to come up with a purpose for it.
The engine is now mounted with a small PMR vertical boiler and a dynamo.
The dynamo is connected to a 5v regulator and a USB socket, so he can charge his MP3 player with it.
If he wants to charge his phone, it will need upgrading with a water tank and feed pump.


----------



## Jeffro

Since post #26, I have been thinking about the price of fuel and reducing global warming ! So a smaller power plant has been installed.


----------

